# New (used) F450 Dump Truck



## espyj (Aug 19, 2010)

Couldn't pass up this deal! Truck came up for sealed bid at a local township. Truck has literally BARELY been used. 2002 F450 4x4 7.3 diesel. Truck has 85k original miles. They literally have every receipt and maintenance slip on this thing and its mint. They bought it brand new, and they've only used the truck for running errands. The plow has literally been used ONCE and the sander has never been used. It has central hydraulics for the dump and the sander (its a replacement tailgate sander). Plow is a Boss 8.2 V. My other truck has a Hiniker V, so I'm excited to see the difference between the two and see which I like better

So all I need to do is get the box repainted and my graphics on the truck and its ready for work!

Just one picture for now!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

She sure looks clean! That's pretty much what i'm looking for right there just in an F350! Nice truck!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like a real clean truck. Im really interested in which plow you thinks better.


----------



## espyj (Aug 19, 2010)

> Im really interested in which plow you thinks better.


The boss is heavier, no doubt, so I think they'll be nice for backdragging (I'm not happy with how the Hiniker backdrags). My #1 complaint about the Hiniker has been the mounting system. You need to push into something to get it to fully engage when hooking up. The Boss looks to be a better, quicker mounting system.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice truck and plow. What did you end up getting it for?


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Sweet truck, never seen a town around my parts get rid of a truck in that good of shape, they don't get pulled off the street until they can't make it back on the street on there own. Great find and good luck


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

nice how much did you pay for it?


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

nice looking truck you should see how much a boss dealer would give you for that plow and trade it in for the 9'2" v its weird they put an 8 on it around here im pritty sure the town wont have any 1 ton without a 9 foot plow


----------



## espyj (Aug 19, 2010)

> What did you end up getting it for?


Paid $17k for the whole package. Similar trucks around here are selling at about $25k.



> nice looking truck you should see how much a boss dealer would give you for that plow and trade it in for the 9'2" v its weird they put an 8 on it around here im pritty sure the town wont have any 1 ton without a 9 foot plow


It is a 9'2" V.



> Sweet truck, never seen a town around my parts get rid of a truck in that good of shape, they don't get pulled off the street until they can't make it back on the street on there own.


You wouldn't believe it, but all they did was buy a new 2011 F450. Equipped identical. $65k out the door with all of the equipment. My tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

espyj;1267270 said:


> Paid $17k for the whole package. Similar trucks around here are selling at about $25k.
> 
> It is a 9'2" V.
> 
> You wouldn't believe it, but all they did was buy a new 2011 F450. Equipped identical. $65k out the door with all of the equipment. My tax dollars hard at work.


That is the deal of the century right there. GREAT BUY:salute::salute::salute:


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

espyj;1267270 said:


> It is a 9'2" V.
> .


oh sorry the original post said it is a 8'2" V


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Right in my own backyard and I didnt even know it was going on nice buy. I am jealous.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice truck! Great purchase.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck and plow. You also got a great deal on it.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice truck and what a deal


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

you got a great deal on that truck


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

That is a great deal


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1267081 said:


> She sure looks clean! That's pretty much what i'm looking for right there just in an F350! Nice truck!


An F series... come on Mike... say it ain't so!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

the truck is gonna make you some money. nice buy and a 7.3


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice buy....that is one deal you just find the money for. The sides on the dump fold down too. Kudo's!Thumbs Up


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet deal great looking truck wish my township would do that.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

My local town has a couple 08 diesel F350s coming up for sale next year I think, they have fisher XLS plows on them. I'm thinking of putting in an offer and see what happens.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet deal. Good luck with it sure can't be a 7.3 with that kind of miles. 

Make sure to post some pictures after you paint the bed.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I love the yellow bed, that grabs attention! I would love to pick up a truck like that. Good find!!


----------

